# Have you pumped elastomeric through a graco 395?



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new rig, since my prox9 took a sh*# on me. I was lookin for somethin that could pump elastomeric for the rare occasion I need to. I simply cant afford the 695 right now so I'm leaning toward the 395 based on finances alone. Im just wondering if anybody has tried pushin that stuff throug the 395. If so does it cause the rig to wear faster? Is it worth renting or borrowing a bigger rig if the job calls for elasto. I read some of the older threads on the 395 and it seems like the go to graco for residential projects, which is currently what I stick to. Thanks guys.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Way too small.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Depends on Who's it is. Check PDF for recommend tip sizes.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

No it won't. You will basically wear it out and waste money. Either rent a pump that will do the job or look for a used one in good condition. I'd say renting would be the best option since you don't have the capital to purchase. After you do a few jobs using a rental, you might have enough to buy the pump you need, if you see more jobs you'll be needing it for. Renting lowers your leverage, and although its more expensive than buying in the longrun, reduces your exposure at the moment, and it sounds like you need that. 

It don't make sense to wreck the pump you have.


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Understood. Now, anyone know where I can get a new 395 for under $900?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BigDogPainting said:


> Understood. Now, anyone know where I can get a new 395 for under $900?


I can get you a new Airlessco LP500 for slightly more


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm lookin to stay with graco.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Look around at some pawn shops and the like for used rigs. If you can find one you can bet you'll get good price on it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BigDogPainting said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'm lookin to stay with graco.


Good, because Graco owns them now :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Buy it when you need it, not on speculation of up coming jobs. 

I agree with TJ - rent one when you need it. 

Personal opinion here, but save for a new one, then you know what you are getting.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Also a big fan of Airlessco :thumbup: . A customer visited me today with a LP400, he was spraying material with it, that I thought could not be sprayed with that little pump.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I pumped an Elasto-meric through a tiny Graco,I think its a 395,years ago,it was the lowest rated Elasto KM had at the time,1118,but I had no choice,it was my own rig so I did it,it worked fine,and kept working after that for years.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BigDogPainting said:


> Understood. Now, anyone know where I can get a new 395 for under $900?


$899.00 
http://store.spraymallstore.com/grul395elaip.html


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

That pump will choke itself to death if it is pumping elasto. Look on ebay.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Porter Permanizer
Graco 395 w/517 tip

works fine.


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright, I have the option of getting this two year old Graco 695, Standard, Ultra Max 2 for $800. The guy selling it claims he only used it once and stored it. Based on photos it looks like it was never dipped. Comes with a wand, still in the package. Two questions. Will this pump elastomeric? How or with what product would you test the rig in a parking lot meeting?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A 795 will move the elasto or better yet a 1095 is great for elasto. 

I bought a used graco 695 max2 for that price and it is a solid pump but anytime you buy used you are taking a chance.


----------



## GerryPPGKPC (May 25, 2011)

BigDogPainting said:


> Alright, I have the option of getting this two year old Graco 695, Standard, Ultra Max 2 for $800. The guy selling it claims he only used it once and stored it. Based on photos it looks like it was never dipped. Comes with a wand, still in the package. Two questions. Will this pump elastomeric? How or with what product would you test the rig in a parking lot meeting?


 A 695 is probably the minimum pump for elasto but it is still pushing it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

BigDogPainting said:


> Alright, I have the option of getting this two year old Graco 695, Standard, Ultra Max 2 for $800. The guy selling it claims he only used it once and stored it. Based on photos it looks like it was never dipped. Comes with a wand, still in the package. Two questions. Will this pump elastomeric? How or with what product would you test the rig in a parking lot meeting?



Bring a bucket, fill it with water and plug the rig in. Run said rig. If rig primes and pumps, and your happy with the arrangement... reach in pocket, pull out cash, pay the man, load up and move on.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

You've never encountered a rig that can build pressure with water, but has trouble with paint? Water is, obviously, the most clean way of testing, but...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BigDogPainting said:


> You've never encountered a rig that can build pressure with water, but has trouble with paint? Water is, obviously, the most clean way of testing, but...


It should pump either the same. Ive had people tell me that their pump worked with water, but not paint....upon inspection, it didnt work properly with water either.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Bring a bucket, fill it with water and plug the rig in. Run said rig. If rig primes and pumps, and your happy with the arrangement... reach in pocket, pull out cash, pay the man, load up and move on.:thumbsup:


Being a big fan of Graco for decades and owning and operating the following rigs President 28;1 Monark 23;1 GH433 EH333 GM5000 and Ultra 750 I know about loyalty to team Blue.

Nothing... beats a good old fashion function test of the Equipment.
Run it in everything the current owner will allow you. I always brought the biggest tip allowed for the sprayer to make sure it would support what it was supposed to.

But to be honest with you I do not own any Graco rigs now. Speeflo and Airlessco are my sprayers of choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

BigDogPainting said:


> You've never encountered a rig that can build pressure with water, but has trouble with paint? Water is, obviously, the most clean way of testing, but...



Pumps are designed to handle different products depending on what size they are. You asked what to do to test the pump to see if it works. Water will let you know if you have any seal leaks, if the packing is crappy, if the switch valve leaks. If the rig is spec'ed to handle more, it most likely will. Dont overthink this. I could shoot elasto through a small rig for a limited time, but I wouldnt recommend it. You wanted to know good advice for purchasing a rig from someone else, used, with no warranty. 

Keep it simple.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

We just pumped 30 gallons of decra-flex through a graco 490 ultramax II using a 517 tip and had no issues at all


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Precision-TBay said:


> We just pumped 30 gallons of decra-flex through a graco 490 ultramax II using a 517 tip and had no issues at all


Thats awesome.

I bet I could run my pickup for awhile after draining all the oil out. Does that mean I should or that its worth it?

ok, flame done


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

Well we have been doing it for 3 years with this machine with no issues at all. So roll your eyes all u want. Just because the graco rep wants u to buy the $4000 pump doesnt make it fact. We have put at least 750 gallons of decraflex (100% elastomeric) through this 490 and will mosy likely put another 1000 through it in the next 3 years. Not bad for a $1100 machine


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Precision-TBay said:


> Well we have been doing it for 3 years with this machine with no issues at all. So roll your eyes all u want. Just because the graco rep wants u to buy the $4000 pump doesnt make it fact. We have put at least 750 gallons of decraflex (100% elastomeric) through this 490 and will mosy likely put another 1000 through it in the next 3 years. Not bad for a $1100 machine


Good to know, thanks. Glad for your good fortune, seriously.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Precision-TBay said:


> We just pumped 30 gallons of decra-flex through a graco 490 ultramax II using a 517 tip and had no issues at all


ICI Dulux and Glidden make a few of the Decra-flex Brands. I assume the product your using is ICI's. I just dont see you pushing Decra-flex glidden 200-300 series but I do see you pushing ICI dulux 1130 series can you tell me which product you are using? thank you:thumbsup: robladd


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

Rob, 

You are correct. The one i am spraying right now is the 1180 deep base. I wasnt aware of a 200-300 series and the differences between them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Precision-TBay said:


> Well we have been doing it for 3 years with this machine with no issues at all. So roll your eyes all u want. Just because the graco rep wants u to buy the $4000 pump doesnt make it fact. We have put at least 750 gallons of decraflex (100% elastomeric) through this 490 and will mosy likely put another 1000 through it in the next 3 years. Not bad for a $1100 machine


My question is if you are doing this so often why not buy a 795 or 1095 and know that is was made for what you are using it for?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> My question is if you are doing this so often why not buy a 795 or 1095 and know that is was made for what you are using it for?


He's beating the system. He showed graco.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> He's beating the system. He showed graco.


If it works it works I guess but as Rob said it is a thinner elasto. Myself rather than burning up a 495 prematurely I would rather buy a bigger pump and know that I could get a decade of elasto out of it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Precision-TBay said:


> We just pumped 30 gallons of decra-flex through a graco 490 ultramax II using a 517 tip and had no issues at all



We just shot 900 gallons of conflex through a 5900 gmax with a 527 tip. About a 5 every 6 minutes.

This too has no bearing on this thread. 


BTW, a .x17 tip sounds kinda pointless for hitting any type of mill build spec for an elasto product. I think minimum tip size on a TDS is .x21.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Its the % of solids that will make the impact on wearing out the pumps, the higher the % the bigger pump you need.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Even if you removed the filters from that unit it would still fry. You answered your own question really. You cant afford the proper spray unit, you cant afford to be wasting money. Just save what you got and put money aside from jobs until you can afford a Graco 5900.

Actually...... Graco Price Buster

Just have it serviced or reconditioned. Still come out cheaper.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

4ThGeneration said:


> Even if you removed the filters from that unit it would still fry. You answered your own question really. You cant afford the proper spray unit, you cant afford to be wasting money. Just save what you got and put money aside from jobs until you can afford a Graco 5900.
> 
> Actually...... Graco Price Buster
> 
> Just have it serviced or reconditioned. Still come out cheaper.


Good deal on that link. :thumbsup:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> We just shot 900 gallons of conflex through a 5900 gmax with a 527 tip. About a 5 every 6 minutes.
> 
> This too has no bearing on this thread.
> 
> ...


Did a lot of elasto specified coatings with 10 year warranty. The material
I used was Sonneborn BASF. First coat acrylic conditioner, second coat 22mils wet sprayed and back rolled using a 027, third coat sprayed with a 029 to 22 mils wet, that was the specified wet thickness when applying.

DFT was between 22-32 depending on surface purosity. I do believe you could spray ICI Dulux decra flex with a slighty worn 017 but you can only do a maintenance coat. It would take too long to get any real specified build with that tip. To do elasto work with confidence I have always used at least a 2 gpm pump but if I were to go as small as I could it would have at least a .75 gpm but I wouldn't use anythink bigger than a 019 and thats the smallest ICI recommends for decra flex. 

So big boy what type of material are you using and what type of work?
Those are the questions you need to ask yourself before chooding your next rig. Sincerely Rob


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

BigDogPainting said:


> You've never encountered a rig that can build pressure with water, but has trouble with paint? Water is, obviously, the most clean way of testing, but...


oddly enough, i have, and it was confusing...

water falls out of the pick up, paint should sit longer?

heavier body....

meh whatever.


----------

